

Beginner's Intro to Coding Fundamentals - jdaudier
http://blog.learnstreet.com/fundamentals-of-coding/

======
saiprashanth93
I am new to programming.How much truth is there in the statement"90% of code
consists of for,while,if loops"?Even though the page states it is a made up
statistic?

~~~
songzme
I write if while for all the time. So there is much truth in terms of actual
code. The other times you are just calling other methods

~~~
saiprashanth93
sites like learnstreet,codeschool,codcademy can they really teach you enough
programming to solve huge problems?most of them seem to be just teaching
syntax and a few problems to solve seem to be given.

